# Akkuanzeige immer bei 100%



## PiDabbelju (1. September 2015)

Hey Leute,
Folgendes Problem mit meinem Lenovo Z50-70:
Die Akkuanzeige zeigt, auch wenn der Laptop schon 30 Minuten auf Akku lief, durchgehend 100% an. Wie kann so etwas überhaupt sein? Ich wäre euch wirklich sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir helfen könnt 

LG Phil


----------



## Tune_Down (1. September 2015)

Nabend,

ich vermute mal, dass der Sensor welcher den Akkustand ausliest einen Defekt hat und deswegen immer ne feste Zahl also 100% anzeigt welche er dann auch für richtig hält/ nicht neu auslesen kann.


----------



## TheRev90 (1. September 2015)

Ist doch super, wenn der Akku immer auf 100% ist 

Nee Spaß beiseite, schon mal versucht den Akku abzunehmen den Laptop übers Netz anzumachen und danach wieder mit Akku zu starten? Netzteil logischerweise wieder am Laptop ausstöpseln 

Eventuell hängt er gar am Netz?


----------



## DKK007 (1. September 2015)

Versuch es mal mit einem Linux-Live-System um herauszufinden, ob es ein Soft- oder Hardwareproblem ist.


----------



## Jeretxxo (1. September 2015)

Einfach mal den Akku voll laden und komplett entleeren, die Akku Anzeige wird entweder von einem Sensor im Akku ausgelesen oder vom Betriebssystem über die Rest Spannung, das geht aber nur wenn die den Zustand richtig zuordnen können.


----------



## flotus1 (2. September 2015)

Akku rekalibrieren

BTW: wesen Akkuanzeige? Die von Windows oder die des Lenovo-eigenen Tools?


----------



## PiDabbelju (2. September 2015)

Okay, es war definitivein softwarefehler, nach dem Upgrade auf Windows 10 funktioniert die Anzeige ganz normal (und wird sie hoffentlich auch jetzt immer ). Ich bedanke mich trotzdem bei euch für eure Hilfe


----------



## PiDabbelju (2. September 2015)

Jetzt hätte ich noch eine ganz andere Frage: Ist es normal, dass man beim Laptop etwas Inputlag hat? Das merkt man zum Beispiel etwas in Counterstrike. Gibt es etwas, was das verursacht? V-Sync ist natürlich im Treiber und im Spiel aus und Dreifachpuffer auch.


----------



## iGameKudan (3. September 2015)

Würde mich fast nicht wundern, wenn das an der Intel-iGP liegt. Ich nehme an, dass du ein Notebook mit Intel-CPU und NVidia-GPU hast -> ich nehme daher auch an, dass dein Notebook Optimus nutzt. Und dabei wird das Bild der NVidia-GPU durch die Intel-iGP geschliffen und dann erst ausgegeben. Das dürfte theoretisch ähnlich wie bei SLI oder Crossfire zu einem erhöhtem Input-Lag durch die Bildverarbeitung durch 2 GPUs führen.


----------



## PiDabbelju (3. September 2015)

Ist das irgendwie behebbar?


----------



## S754 (3. September 2015)

Nein, nicht wirklich, da hardwarebedingt und kein Softwarefehler.


----------



## flotus1 (3. September 2015)

Wenn im Office-Betrieb die deizierte GPU laufen sollte wäre das durchaus ein Softwarefehler. Entweder mal im Bios die Nvidia-GPU ganz abschalten oder im Treiber eine entsprechende Einstellung suchen. Aber ganz ehrlich, dass ein Optimus-Verbund zu solchen Verzögerungen führt höre ich heute zum ersten Mal.


----------



## PiDabbelju (3. September 2015)

Wenn das hardwarebedingt ist, dann würde eben dieser Inputlag ja auch bei den 2000€ Laptops auftreten, was ja offensichtlich unlogisch wäre. Da muss es doch irgendetwas geben?! Andererseits bestünde natürlich auch die Möglichkeit, dass ich etwas verwöhnt bin von meinem GTX 980-LG 24GM77 (144Hz) Gespann bin und es mir deswegen etwas komisch vorkommt.


----------



## iGameKudan (3. September 2015)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Wenn im Office-Betrieb die deizierte GPU laufen sollte wäre das durchaus ein Softwarefehler. Entweder mal im Bios die Nvidia-GPU ganz abschalten oder im Treiber eine entsprechende Einstellung suchen. Aber ganz ehrlich, dass ein Optimus-Verbund zu solchen Verzögerungen führt höre ich heute zum ersten Mal.



Wäre meine einzige Erklärung zu dem Problem, prüfen oder beweisen kann ich es leider nicht. Aber die Bildauagabe bei Optimus- und Enduro-Verbunden erfolgt definitiv durchgescliffen über die iGP, daher ist z.B. auch die Display-Anzahl auf 3 begrenzt. Daher wäre das halt meine Vermutung, da ja bei der Bildverarbeitung Latenzen auftreten, einfach durchleiten geht ja nicht...


----------



## flotus1 (3. September 2015)

Klingt ja zumindest plausibel. Nur erklärt es nicht weshalb die Verzögerungen auch dann auftreten wenn nur die IGP arbeitet.


----------



## DKK007 (4. September 2015)

Kann aber auch einfach dran liegen, das der TE 144Hz gewöhnt ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. September 2015)

PiDabbelju schrieb:


> Die Akkuanzeige zeigt, auch wenn der Laptop schon 30 Minuten auf Akku lief, durchgehend 100% an.


Die neue Akku-Technik für Spiele, in denen Waffenmagazine auf "unlimited" zu stellen sind. Was für ein Fortschritt. Sowas im Auto, das wird toll!
(Ironie Ende)


----------

